# The best indoor Natural Gas Co2 generator



## mochadog70 (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the best indoor Natural gas Co2 Generator? Money is not an issue, but safety and it working properly. I know I need a controller which is not what I'm asking.* The Hydro Innovations is only propane! *So please don't bring that one up. I would like one that I could get rid of the heat if needed. Also searching for the best for bigger style rooms not closet grows.


----------



## TheGreenBiologist (Mar 30, 2010)

Get a few containers (I used four 12 oz. water bottles), and make a hole in the cap about 1/4" in diameter. Fill the containers 1/3 of the way up with a sugar/water solution. Add activated yeast, and shake those thangs up! Watch-out, it may overflow the first time. But they'll put off CO2 for at least a week or two. Just make sure you shake the bottles up at least once a day. Can't beat it for the price and safety


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 30, 2010)

TheGreenBiologist said:


> Get a few containers (I used four 12 oz. water bottles), and make a hole in the cap about 1/4" in diameter. Fill the containers 1/3 of the way up with a sugar/water solution. Add activated yeast, and shake those thangs up! Watch-out, it may overflow the first time. But they'll put off CO2 for at least a week or two. Just make sure you shake the bottles up at least once a day. Can't beat it for the price and safety


Thanks, but I don't think this would work for my size of setup. Plus I want it to be completely dial so I know my levels. Again thanks though.

Everyone else really? Nobody has anything to say?


----------



## selmagreen (Mar 31, 2010)

I recently started using co2 enrichment. Hydro empire is a good web site and has nat.gas generators. I am usind a c.a.p. modle. The green air ones look pretty good too. Like you said you need a contoler. don't buy a cheap one! You get what you pay for. I am using a c.a.p. controler and have had issues. also make sure you size your gen. for your room. too small and it will run too long and create much heat. also make sure your room is somewhat sealed. No out going exaust or passive vents. I have to use vented hoods and a/c to keep my temp down. Good luck


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 31, 2010)

mochadog70 said:


> What is the best indoor Natural gas Co2 Generator? Money is not an issue, but safety and it working properly. I know I need a controller which is not what I'm asking.* The Hydro Innovations is only propane! *So please don't bring that one up. I would like one that I could get rid of the heat if needed. Also searching for the best for bigger style rooms not closet grows.


I use the hydro farms kit with a hydro innovations co2 controller/monitor.

I have had my co2 running for nearly a month now, and have not had to change out the 20lb bottle yet.

And it costs only 20.00 to fill it up.. 

Very easy..

Something to think about.


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 31, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> I use the hydro farms kit with a hydro innovations co2 controller/monitor.
> 
> I have had my co2 running for nearly a month now, and have not had to change out the 20lb bottle yet.
> 
> ...


But what size is your room? I need something for at least 1400 cubic feet of room. Plus I think bring in and out bottles might look somewhat weird, but I guess no more weird then bringing in bails and bails of dirt.


----------



## mochadog70 (Mar 31, 2010)

selmagreen said:


> I recently started using co2 enrichment. Hydro empire is a good web site and has nat.gas generators. I am usind a c.a.p. modle. The green air ones look pretty good too. Like you said you need a contoler. don't buy a cheap one! You get what you pay for. I am using a c.a.p. controler and have had issues. also make sure you size your gen. for your room. too small and it will run too long and create much heat. also make sure your room is somewhat sealed. No out going exaust or passive vents. I have to use vented hoods and a/c to keep my temp down. Good luck


Tell me about your room? What size is it and what are you using for hoods and A/C?


----------



## NATO (Jun 26, 2013)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> I use the hydro farms kit with a hydro innovations co2 controller/monitor.
> 
> I have had my co2 running for nearly a month now, and have not had to change out the 20lb bottle yet.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. What size room do you have, how many lights, and ppm do u set it at? I'm thinking about what work work best for my grow.

thanks, 
nate


----------



## Ganjonator (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you considered a tankless water heater? Here is a thread that's been going for awhile https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/410850-well-n-tankless-water-heater.html. This is where I got the idea for my set up. It works great for me, running a $300 Marley tankless heater, and Atlas 3 controller. My area is about a third of the size of yours, but the heater only kicks on for about twenty seconds. I ran a NG pipe to it, so I never have to fill a tank. The thread I referenced above mentions they hooked theirs up to an underground water tank that acts like a heat sink, with the pump activating the water heater. I however, ran an electronic valve on the water supply line that is turned on by the CO2 controller, the heated water then flows straight to a drain, utilizing the pressure from my water supply. I may go with the heat tank idea in the future to save water, but for now, it's bye bye heat!  I don't know if I have ever posted here, but I found the thread I referenced to be really helpful, so hopefully this knowledge will continue to help others.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 28, 2013)

Ganjonator said:


> Have you considered a tankless water heater? Here is a thread that's been going for awhile https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/410850-well-n-tankless-water-heater.html. This is where I got the idea for my set up. It works great for me, running a $300 Marley tankless heater, and Atlas 3 controller. My area is about a third of the size of yours, but the heater only kicks on for about twenty seconds. I ran a NG pipe to it, so I never have to fill a tank. The thread I referenced above mentions they hooked theirs up to an underground water tank that acts like a heat sink, with the pump activating the water heater. I however, ran an electronic valve on the water supply line that is turned on by the CO2 controller, the heated water then flows straight to a drain, utilizing the pressure from my water supply. I may go with the heat tank idea in the future to save water, but for now, it's bye bye heat!  I don't know if I have ever posted here, but I found the thread I referenced to be really helpful, so hopefully this knowledge will continue to help others.


BIG +1 on the linked thread.

Wet


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah. Awesome thread. We should rep the hell out of the OP. 

Ps..a 20lb tank in a tiny sealed room 8x10 last a little longer than a week at 1500 ppm 

Water heater has been the bomb


----------



## Kite High (Jul 9, 2013)

In 5x5x9 height rooms completely sealed I am averaging one 20# tank per room every 50 days.


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you have a ppm meter in there? Honestly,that is about 5x longer than I ever achieved.


----------



## Kite High (Jul 10, 2013)

legallyflying said:


> Do you have a ppm meter in there? Honestly,that is about 5x longer than I ever achieved.


I have a Titan 3 monitor controller. But my rooms are truly sealed completely. Double walled, double floored double ceiling. Both vapor barriered , caulked all joints and mating surfaces and 6 coats of paint interior and 5 exterior. Refridged magnetic seals on the doors and the doors are doubled and all insulated to r19. Minisplit ac for each and no ventilation. The verticals are ducted cooltubes using convection not fans for cooling. Well sealed is why.

Part of the titan can be seen in this one...top right








The whole room with c99 at 6 weeks flower


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn sealed indeed! Pretty damn solid build. My AC hoods were likely sucking some of the co2 out. 

Love the Cindy 99. The only strain I have been growing for the last year. Dial back your nutes a little. Cindy is not a heavy feeder and your tips are burning a bit.


----------



## Kite High (Jul 11, 2013)

legallyflying said:


> Damn sealed indeed! Pretty damn solid build. My AC hoods were likely sucking some of the co2 out.
> 
> Love the Cindy 99. The only strain I have been growing for the last year. Dial back your nutes a little. Cindy is not a heavy feeder and your tips are burning a bit.


Yeah that was a push to find the limit. Lol. They're chopped now and exquisitely trippy and potent.

what breeders Cindy are you running? These are Female seeds version and they are top notch excellent c99


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 12, 2013)

I got a clone from a buddy. Done right it's a potent smoke and tastes great. Strangely enough my test results at the dispensery yielded only 14.7% thc content. Cbd was like .50 I think 

Every time you over nute you hurt your yield. Time and time again people think if the plant absorbs more, it can make more. That however is not the case. They are forced to absorb the nutrients during transpiration. You won't like to be force fed, nor do your plants. I have noticed its like root growth and watering. If its dry, they make more roots. I rarely go above 1200 ppm and that is for week 5 and 6 only. Week 7-8-9 are 800 600 200. 

Still, great looking buds!


----------

